# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الجرائم الالكترونية ضد الجهات الحكومية والشركات وطرق كشفها وإثباتها ومنعها

## هبة على

*الجرائم الالكترونية ضد الجهات الحكومية والشركات وطرق كشفها وإثباتها ومنعها*
*أ.د/ عبدالله إحجيله*

لا يوجد إجماع على تعريف الجريمة الإلكترونية. ويمكن تعريف الجريمة الإلكترونية بأنها كل سلوك غير مشروع يُرتكب باستخدام الشبكة المعلوماتية أو وسيلة تقنية معلومات مثل الحاسوب والشبكات والجوال والتابلت وغيرها من الوسائط الإلكترونية.

ويختلف تعريف الجريمة الإلكترونية التي ترتكب بواسطة الحاسوب عن الجرائم التي ترتكب بأي نوع من المعدات الرقمية، وقد تتنوع تعريفات الجريمة الإلكترونية بالنظر إلى الغرض من استخدام المصطلح، ومن أبرز الجرائم الالكترونية الدخول غير المشروع لنظام الحاسوب، والدخول غير المشروع واعتراض أو الاستيلاء على بيانات الحاسوب، واستخدام أعمال متعلقة بالكمبيوتر لتحقيق مكاسب شخصية أو مالية أو ضرر.

ويمكن تقسيم الجرائم الالكترونية إلى ستة أنواع رئيسة؛ هي: جرائم الإضرار بالبيانات، وجرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص، والمقصود بالاعتداء هنا هو السب والقذف والتشهير وبث أفكار وأخبار من شأنها الإضرار الأدبي أو المعنوي بالشخص أو الجهة المقصودة، وجرائم إنتاج ونشر الفيروسات، وجرائم الإضرار بالمصالح والعامة، وجرائم الاعتداء على الأموال، وجريمة غسل الأموال.

ويخضع التحقيق في الجرائم الالكترونية لقواعد خاصة من أهمها عدم السماح للمشتبه به بالتعامل مع حاسوب مسرح الجريمة، وعدم لمس أي زر في الحاسوب، ووضع المصقات وتصوير مسرح الجريمة، وإعداد نسخة احتياطية من وسائط تخزين المعلومات الموجودة في مسرح الجريمة، وتوثيق جميع نشاطات التحقيق.

*ولمزيد من المعلومات* عن هذا الموضوع، يمكنكم الاطلاع على البرنامج التدريبي لدورة "الجرائم الالكترونية وطرق كشفها وإثباتها ومنعها" من خلال الدخول على موقع المجموعه الدولية للتدريب صبرة جروب

----------


## elsayyada

موفق بحث رائع ومفيد

----------

